# Suche Geflochtene Schnur



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

Hallo 

Ich weis es gibt viel zu Finden und lesen über geflochtene Schnüre allerdings habe ich nichts aussagekräftiges für mich gefunden deshalb stelle ich hier meine Frage und hoffe das ich bis Samstag dann Schlauer bin da ich dort auf die Aquafisch fahre und dort dann meine schnur kaufen möchte. Am liebsten wären mir Antworten mit erfahrungen.

Bin auf der Suche nach

Geflochtene im Durchmesser ( wirklichen Durchmesser ) von 0,08mm - 0,12mm

Tragkraft zwischen 4kg und 10 kg

sollte möglichst eng und Rund geflochten und beschichtet und nicht eckig oder gar platt sein

Preislich hab ich mich nicht festgelegt also könnt ihr daher alles vorschlagen

Bitte KEINE Schnüre von Berkley da diese nicht von mir befischt werden. Sorry für Berkley anhänger.

ob sich die Farbe auswäscht ist mir egal da dies für meine zwecke nicht relewand ist 

wichtigste ist nur Durchmesser, und Rundheit wenn die tragkraft auch etwas geringer ist und dafür der durchmesser wirklich nur 0,08 ist, ist es für mich kein problem.

Hoffe ihr mir helfen könnt


----------



## Franky (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

meiner Erfahrung nach ist dein Wunschdurchmesser und Anspruch auf rundgeflochten nicht realisierbar! je dünner desto platt ist eine grundregel, um die man nicht herumkommt... die dünnsten schnüre sind die normalen Powerpros. die super8slick ist glatter aber dicker.
im basspro habe ich noch die sufix 832 im vorbeigehen gesehen, die einen extrem dünnen und runden Eindruck gemacht hat. kostet rund $20 je 150 yds. aufgrund Zeitmangels keine weitere Untersuchung möglich gewesen...


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> ...
> Bin auf der Suche nach
> 
> Geflochtene im Durchmesser ( wirklichen Durchmesser ) von 0,08mm - 0,12mm
> ...



So eine Schnur gibt es nicht, das wäre eine Revolution. Endlich hätte man ein Material gefunden aus dem man kugelsichere T- Shirts herstellen kann.
Du musst dir mal eines vor Augen führen, nämlich das geflochtene Schnur nur etwa 20% mehr Tragkraft hat als Mono. Was du willst, ist physikalisch nicht möglich.
Dazu ließ dich mal hier ein:
http://www.stroft.de/index_de.html

Kauf dir eine geflochtene Schnur von Stroft und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass du die dünnste Schnur hast, die es zu kaufen gibt!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

versucht mal die neue Falcon Silk von Uli Beyer...die gibt es 4 fach, 8 fach und 16fach geflochten. Rund, beschichtet und total geräuschlos in den Ringen...


----------



## k-bay (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ich Fische ausschließlich die powerpro aus USA. EBay USA schauen. 20$ für 300yds


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

PowerPro ist viel zu laut in den Ringen...sonst aber eine gute Schnur!


----------



## Taxidermist (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



> PowerPro ist viel zu laut in den Ringen...sonst aber eine gute Schnur!



Stroft ist noch lauter, aber dennoch die bessere Schnur!
Obwohl auch die Power Pro eine gute Schnur ist, vor allem ist sie mal billiger!

Jürgen


----------



## welsfaenger (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Er sprach von möglichst rundgeflochten, also fällt PowerPro in dünnen Duchrmessern schon mal raus. Die ist dann absolut Platt.
Auf Nummer sicher gehst du mit Stroft Typ 1, sehr dünn und noch wirklich rund.
Ansonsten Thermofusionsschnüre wie Nanofil oder ähnliches.
Reeler Duchmesser bis 0.12 bei mind. 4 kg Tragkraft ist m.E. nicht realisierbar, da wirst du im bereich 0.15/0.16 liegen.
Wie es mit den anderen neuen Schnüren ausschaut (BR8, die o.g., etc.) kann ich dir leider nicht genau sagen, wie die in den ganz dünnen Durchmessern sind.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

4kg dürften so bei 0,18 angesiedelt sein.

antonio


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Erst mal Danke Für die ersten Antworten 

Damit es Schlecht realisierbar ist weis ich hab mich auch durch viele treads durchgelesen und bin auf eine hand voll schnüre gestoßen die sehr angepriesen wären

Power Pro

Stroft

Daiwa turnament braid 8

Tuffline xp

Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-Braid

Neu ist mir jetzt die Falcon Silk 

Wenn ihr euch den link anschaut das finde ich super klasse nur leider ist mein Durchmesser leider nicht dabei #d und ist von 2006 hat vielleicht von euch jemand sowas von 2011 das wäre Optimal für mich da sich da vielleicht was geändert hat

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


hab mir die Spiderweire stealth code red schon mal angeschaut aber im Durchmesser 17 die fand ich eigentlich ganz ok allerdings ziemlich hart aber mir wurde gesagt die wird nach paar wasserberührungen geschmeidig


----------



## erT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> hab mir die Spiderweire stealth code red schon mal angeschaut aber im Durchmesser 17 die fand ich eigentlich ganz ok allerdings ziemlich hart aber mir wurde gesagt die wird nach paar wasserberührungen geschmeidig



Mit der Schnur war ich nicht sonderlich zufrieden. 
Stroft, 
Powerpro
und
Tournament Br8
kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen.
Leider neigen dünne und sehr geschmeidige Schnüre tendenziell immer eher dazu mal ne Perücke zu bilden, als z.B. ne frische, steife Powerpro. Bei korrekter Wicklung und etwas Übung damit ist das aber in den Griff zu kriegen!

Bei der Verwendung auf der Mutlirolle ist es nicht unbedingt schlecht, wenn die Schnur etwas steifer ist!


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Schnur kommt auf ne Stationärrolle

Habe gerade im netz nach der Falcon silk gesucht aber nicht viel gefunden darüber auser das Uli Beyer sie selbst fischt in 8fach geflochten aber da ich ja auf die Aqua fishc fahre dürfte dies kein Problem sein was drüber rauszufinden da er dort selbst auch ist.

Hat vielleicht jemand erfahrung mit der Soft steel braid???? da ich über  diese schnur auch noch nicht viel gehört und gelesen habe


----------



## welsfaenger (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Frage, auf was willsrt du denn damit fischen. Weil 4 - 10 kg ist schonne riesen bandbreite. bei 4 kg geflochten reden wir sicher eher um sehr leichtes fischen, 7 kg ist die goldene Mitte (für fast alles), darüber fische ich nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss.
Mit einer Stroft Typ 3 (7kg) kannst du eigentlich alles fischen, vom Zander bis Dorsch (OK, für Barsche sicher schon zu dick, geht aber auch noch).
Wenns dünner sein soll nimm die Typ 1. TufLine und PowerPro sind unter 0.15 absolut Platt und nicht zu empfehlen. Die BR8 weiß ich nicht.
Grüße


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

ca 7k wäre mir am Liebsten aber wird in der dicke 0,08 reine ironie der beschreibung sein 

Zielfisch ist eigentlich die Schleie wäre normal mit mono kein problem da aber zwischen 2 schleien auch ein karpfen mit 30Pfund und der ein oder andere aal sich den Wurm auch schnappen möchte ich ne möglichst dünnes geflecht drauf machen Für manche vielleicht nicht ganz verständlich aber meiner meinung nach das richtige


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Mit was willst Du fischen? 

Wobbler und Spinner würden bestens an Mono gehen. 8lb PowerPro ist nich rund aber würde in etwa da hin kommen wo du hin willst, ist aber eher platt. Die Super 8 Slick ist nur unter zug dünn, entspannt ist eine 0,15 ~0,35 mm (mitels REM vermessen)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232813


----------



## rotrunna (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Schau mal ins Scale-Magazin, Seite 126 unter dem Titel Grünes Gold. Hatte die Schnur selbst schon in der Hand und war beeindruckt. Mir reicht allerdings auch eine Stroft bzw. PowerPro.

http://www.scale-magazine.com/current/index.html#/126


----------



## erT (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Du solltest die darüber im klaren sein, dass ein gewöhnlicher Karpfen und auch ein Aal eine ganz normale, anständige Monoschnur nicht annähernd an ihre Grenzen treibt, sofern du mit der Bremse richtig umgehst.
Ein ganz gravierender Nachteil ist die extreme Abriebempfindlichkeit von Multischnüren. 
Die Vorteile des Geflechts liegen in der Wurfweite (wenn es denn drauf ankommt) bei gleichzeitig hoher Tragkraft, Strömungsdruck (ebenfalls häufig vernachlässigbar), Köderkontakt (beim Ansitzen meist ebenfalls unwichtig), und natürlich die Tragkraft, wenn es um dickere Brocken geht, wo Monoschnüre unnatürlich dick werden müssten.

Dabei hast du 2 ganz gravierende Nachteile mit dem Abrieb und der fehlenden Dehnung im Nahbereich. Dazu natürlich ggf. auch die Sichtigkeit.

Für mich hört sich das grad nicht so an, als müsstest du wirklich geflochtene verwenden...im Zweifel wäre Mono sogar wirklcih ratsamer.


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Wurfweite ist sehr wichtig
Gefischt wird mit Naturköder
durch die weite entfernung gibt es immer wieder ( nicht nur bei mir ) Probleme beim Anhieb durch die denung der Monofilen deshalb Geflechtschnur
und durch die größeren Brocken von Karpfen würde ich ne 30er - 35er Mono nehmen da hast dann beim Aal auch keine großen Probleme im Normalfall aber durch die Entfernung immer wieder Probleme beim anhieb wegen der Dehnung.
und da zielfisch eigentlich die Schleie ist und ebenfals ein großer Karpfen draufschießen kann möglichst Stark (geflecht), wegen der Dehnung (Geflecht), in Kombination mit dünn und "stark" meine entscheidung geflecht.


----------



## antonio (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

dünn und stark gibts nun mal nicht.
mit deinen 7 kg wirst du so bei ner 24-25er (real) geflochtenen liegen.
und wenn du die tragkraft ner 35er mono haben willst bist du beim geflecht auch bei ner knappen 30er.

antonio


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Kauf Dir die Falcon Silk auf der Aqua und du wirst zufrieden sein.
Ist wirklich eine Schnur wie man es sich wünscht!


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

werd mir se mal anschauen auf jeden fall 
leider habe ich keine angaben gefunden darüber


----------



## Chiforce (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

antonio,

also das mit dem Vergleich 0,35mm Mono zu 0,30mm Geflecht, halte ich für stark realitätsfern,

wenn man es mal reich technisch betrachtet:
UHMWPE (Dyneema, Spectra): 3000 bis 4000 N/mm²
Polyamid (Nylon): 2,300 N/mm2

oder mal auf Schnur-Basis: 
"Eine 0,18-er Schnur aus bester *UHMWPE*  Faser kann   somit, in eng geflochtenem Zustand, eine lineare Tragkraft von bis zu  7,63  kg erreichen. Qualitativ hochwertigstes *Polyamid* bringt es bei diesem Durchmesser auf höchstens ca. 3,6 kg  Tragkraft" (Quelle:Stroft)

klar besteht eine Geflochtene nicht aus "Vollmaterial" (Luft, Beschichtung)

daher würde ich eine 0,35mm Mono eher so im bereich 0,20 Geflecht ansiedeln.


----------



## Chiforce (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

um zum thread zurückzugelangen:

ich kann die auch die Power Pro empfehlen, 
oder als "2. Wahl" (preisorientiert) die Stroft (welche qualitativ die 1. Wahl darstellt).


----------



## blatschi99 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Rein von den Daten her von der stroft über die power pro würde ich jetzt allerdings die Powerline in 0,08 nehmen oder sehe ich da jetzt etwas falsch? oder hat sich da seit 2006 etwas getan?

hier nochmals der link

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

der link sagt mir halt einfach aussagbare kräfte vorallem über die durchmesser da wie mann etwas herrausziehen kann das die tragkraftangaben in ca stimmen wie ich auch schon von vielen treads gelesen habe das viele die schnur nach der tragkraft kaufen und nicht nach durchmesser .


----------



## Haydar30 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke Für die ersten Antworten
> 
> Damit es Schlecht realisierbar ist weis ich hab mich auch durch viele treads durchgelesen und bin auf eine hand voll schnüre gestoßen die sehr angepriesen wären
> 
> ...



Also ich hab die STROFT in Typ 1, zwar teuer aber es lohnt sicht wirklich und hab diese Schnur seit fast einem Jahr auf der Rolle. Von der Lautstärke kann ich nicht bestätigen, weil ich denke es kommt auf die Ruten an. Die Schnur trägt mehr als angegeben. Habe ich selber getestet mit No-Knot hats ungefähr 7,3 kg getragen und geknotet ca. 6,1 kg. Absolut RUND geflochten ohne ******** ! Der Farbzustand ist weder Hellgrün noch Weiß, denn immer noch grün wie am Anfang.

Ist sehr zu empfehlen. Für Spro-Rolle rate ich diese Schnur ab, denn es ist nach meiner Meinung für Shimanskis geeignet, deren Spulen Weitwurfkanten haben.

Beste Grüße & Tight Lines !

Haydar :m


----------



## carpjunkie (8. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Definitiv die stroft GTP  S!!
Zwischen der normalen gtp und der S liegen wirklich Welten!
Sollte echt jeder mal in der hand gehabt haben.
Wenn du kannst sieh Sie dir an,
du wirst begeistert sein, versprochen!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Haydar30 schrieb:


> Ist sehr zu empfehlen. Für Spro-Rolle rate ich diese Schnur ab, denn es ist nach meiner Meinung für Shimanskis geeignet, deren Spulen Weitwurfkanten haben.



ARC Spool Mantra ?|uhoh:


@blatschi
Welche Entfernung ca.und mit welchem Gewicht ?
Eine gute Spinnschnur muss näml.nicht auch automatisch fürs Distanzfischen auf Carp und Co. geeignet sein.
Da kommt nämlich m.M.n. auch der Faktor Belastungsspitzen beim Wurf zum tragen.


----------



## Haydar30 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ARC Spool Mantra ?|uhoh:




?   ?   ?   ?   ?

Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## blatschi99 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ok werd mir also die Stroft GTP S Typ 1 anschauen und ebenfals nach der Powerline und Power pro ausschau halten und natürlich nach der Falcon Silk fals ihr noch andere habt schreiben aber wie schon erwähnt am anfang bitte mit eigenen daten da ich z.b. bei der Powerline in 0,08 es glaube das sie real 0,18 hat bei realer tragkraft von 8kg 

@ RuhrfischerPG:

gewicht liegt zwischen ca 10g und 30g weite ist soweit wie möglich natürlich


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hallo
Bin auch auf der Suche ,nur bei mir muß die Schnur etwas mehr aushalten,brauche die für den Wolfsbarsch. Taugt die Schnur was??
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160663867842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bin auch auf der Suche ,nur bei mir muß die Schnur etwas mehr aushalten,brauche die für den Wolfsbarsch. Taugt die Schnur was??
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/160663867842?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Gegenangebot:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519e09d357

Die Schnur ist mit 20lbs angegeben(~10kg), das heißt bei den Amis, dass die Schnur minimum das hält, was draufsteht.
Die hält real etwa deine angepeilten 12kg und die Frage der Qualität, wie in deinem halbschaligen Ebay- Link, stellt sich erst gar nicht, denn die Power Pro ist definitiv = Qualität!
Die Mehrkosten sind im Rahmen, die Ware hast du durchschnittlich in 10 Tagen und du bist zufrieden damit. Ob du mit der Schnur im Link glücklich wirst? Ich bezweifele es!
Der lächerliche Preisvorteil wäre mir das Experiment nicht wert.#d


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

da kann ich Sensitivfischer nur zustimmen, PowerPro und glücklich, bei dem anderen Kram kaufst'e danach eh die PowerPro...


----------



## Mikey3110 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Auf meine neue Rolle kommt auch definitiv ne Power Pro....

Hatte bis jetzt:
Tuf Line XP Yellow
Spider Wire Code Red
Whiplash Crystal
Fireline Red
Spider Wire Ultracast Yellow

Fazit....
Whiplash kannste in die Tonne hauen... Die geht auf wie´n Gummibärchen im Wasserglas...
Spiderwire Code Red... Von der Haltbarkeit würde ich sagen ok, aber ist halt nach 3x am Wasser Pink...
Tuf Line XP... Farbe geht auch raus, aber musst schon ein wenig damit fischen, damit die verblasst... Quali ansonsten ist super, wie ich finde...
Fireline... Wird auch rosa nach 3x am Wasser... Haltbarkeit kann ich nix zu sagen, da ich die Rolle verhökert habe...
Spider Wire Ultracast habe ich heute aufgespult (mein Finger ist gelb) und werde mal berichten, wie die sich so schlägt...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Gegenangebot:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...031?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519e09d357
> 
> Die Schnur ist mit 20lbs angegeben(~10kg), das heißt bei den Amis, dass die Schnur minimum das hält, was draufsteht.
> ...



Hast du schon mal dort bestellt??Der Preis ist auch Super:q


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

ich hab auch schon bei scissortailsports bestellt, alles korrekt.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal dort bestellt??Der Preis ist auch Super:q



Ich bestelle nur noch dort.
Geflochtene Schnur, Quantum Hot Sauce- Kit, Fluorocarbon von Seaguar uvm. was er so hat, kaufe ich seit Jahren beim David. Dauert selten länger als 10 Tage, die Quali ist super(kommt mir besser vor als die gleiche Schnur mit deutschem Label unter Shimano Vertrieb), noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Selbst Bestellungen, die werttechnisch über der Wertgrenze liegen, deklariert er so(gibt weniger Warenwert an), dass sie ohne Probs durch den Zoll kommen.
Ich habe schon Klamotten und 'ne Rolle mit 500 yard Power Pro geordert, kam alles ohne Zucken bei mir an.#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> ich hab auch schon bei scissortailsports bestellt, alles korrekt.



Dort bestellt doch von den alten Hasen hier, locker mehr als die Hälfte.:g


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hey

Führt der Ebayshop auch die 0,13 Power Pro, habe da Probleme mit den Bezeichnungen, würde mich über ein Link freuen (;


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

die 0,13 mm sollte der 10lb entsprechen (http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html)

das wäre dann z.b. die hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ade102bd


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Führt der Ebayshop auch die 0,13 Power Pro, habe da Probleme mit den Bezeichnungen, würde mich über ein Link freuen (;



Vergiss mal den Quatsch mit den Durchmesserangaben, das ist bei gflochtener Schnur der Holzweg. Du suchst die Schnur nach der Tragkraft aus, die die Schnur halten soll.
Die angegebenen Tragkräfte sind dabei, anders als hier in Deutschland, Mindesttragkräfte also real.
Wenn die Schnur 5kg halten soll, dann kaufst du die mit 10lbs, die ist für sämtliches Spinnfischen ausreichend und sehr dünn.
Wenn du gezielt Großhechte bejagst, dann nimmst du die 15lbs- Schnur(ca. 7,5kg) Tragkraft.


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Okay, DAnkeschön ...

Hol mir 10lbs, ma sehn obs da noch was nettes gibt was ich gleich mitkaufen kann !?


----------



## Martyin84 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Moin,moin

interessantes Thema,,ich hab auch schon öfters die falsche Sehne aufgespult,,habe aber mit einer besonders gute Erfahrungen gemacht,,,der Shimano Fireline in 0,12mm,,Tragkraft 7kg,,,dieses Geflecht ist rundgeflochten und man erzielt unglaubliche Wurfweiten und keine Verdrallungen oder sowas!

MFG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> die 0,13 mm sollte der 10lb entsprechen (http://www.powerpro.com/publish/con...s/power_pro_v2/info/using_powerpro/specs.html)
> 
> das wäre dann z.b. die hier:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Power-Pro-Sp...501?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43ade102bd



Nee, wenn er die 0,13mm- Power Pro will, dann meint er die, die hierzulande mit 0,13mm bei 8kg Tragkraft angegeben wird.
Da bei uns der Durchmesser der gelogenere Wert von beiden ist, muss man sich an den 8kg aufhängen und das entspricht der 15lbs Power Pro aus USA.
Real liegt der Durchmesser von der Schnur bei ziemlich genau 0,24mm, was aber echt shit egal ist.
Man darf nie vergessen, dass eine geflochtene Schnur gegenüber Mono, bei gleichem Durchmesser, rein physikalisch, maximal ein Viertel mehr Tragkraft haben kann.
Alles was davon abweicht, ist sowieso gelogen.


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Vergiss mal den Quatsch mit den Durchmesserangaben, das ist bei gflochtener Schnur der Holzweg. Du suchst die Schnur nach der Tragkraft aus, die die Schnur halten soll.
> Die angegebenen Tragkräfte sind dabei, anders als hier in Deutschland, Mindesttragkräfte also real.
> Wenn die Schnur 5kg halten soll, dann kaufst du die mit 10lbs, die ist für sämtliches Spinnfischen ausreichend und sehr dünn.
> Wenn du gezielt Großhechte bejagst, dann nimmst du die 15lbs- Schnur(ca. 7,5kg) Tragkraft.




stimmt,
ich habe die 10lb drauf (super8slick, etwas dicker), und ich muss sagen, mit dem richtigen Knoten (z.b. Bimini-Twist) hält die weit mehr als angegeben, ich benutze die 10lb auf "userer" Ostsee auf Dorsch und hab noch genug Reserven, was die schnur bei Hängern schon deutlich beweist, wenn 4/0 VMC Jigs aufbiegen. wie man da an der Reeling steht, kann man sich ja denken, man "ankert" quasi...


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



martyin84 schrieb:


> moin,moin
> 
> interessantes thema,,ich hab auch schon öfters die falsche sehne aufgespult,,habe aber mit einer besonders gute erfahrungen gemacht,,,der shimano fireline in 0,12mm,,tragkraft 7kg,,,dieses geflecht ist rundgeflochten und man erzielt unglaubliche wurfweiten und keine verdrallungen oder sowas!
> 
> Mfg




wtf shimano fireline ????


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> stimmt,
> ich habe die 10lb drauf (super8slick, etwas dicker), und ich muss sagen, mit dem richtigen Knoten (z.b. Bimini-Twist) hält die weit mehr als angegeben, ich benutze die 10lb auf "userer" Ostsee auf Dorsch und hab noch genug Reserven, was die schnur bei Hängern schon deutlich beweist, wenn 4/0 VMC Jigs aufbiegen. wie man da an der Reeling steht, kann man sich ja denken, man "ankert" quasi...



Ja, die halten deutlich mehr als angegeben(die 10lbs ohne Beschädigung gut und gerne echte 6,5kg) und mit der 15lbs- Schnur('ne dickere PowerPro braucht man für keinen Hecht oder Zander in Deutschland) habe ich schonmal einen Einkaufswagen rausgezogen.


----------



## bassproshops (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hey

Denke das die 10lbs optimal für mich ist, fische eher fein aber trotzdem gerne mit Kraftreserven, nochmals danke...
Werde das passende Fluo dort wahrscheinlich gleich mitbestellen, taugt das von Seaguar ?


ABER SHIMANO FIRELINE !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, die halten deutlich mehr als angegeben(die 10lbs ohne Beschädigung gut und gerne echte 6,5kg) und mit der 15lbs- Schnur('ne dickere PowerPro braucht man für keinen Hecht oder Zander in Deutschland) habe ich schonmal einen Einkaufswagen rausgezogen.


 

Gefühlt ist da schon mehr drin als 6,5kg ich würd mich da schon wagen, von 8kg, wenn nicht 9 zu sprechen :-D
(hmm, so wie der allgemeine angelmeter, der bei 30cm anfängt...)
ne aber mal echt, mit dem richtigen knoten ist da gut bumms drin.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Denke das die 10lbs optimal für mich ist, fische eher fein aber trotzdem gerne mit Kraftreserven, nochmals danke...
> Werde das passende Fluo dort wahrscheinlich gleich mitbestellen, taugt das von Seaguar ?
> ...



Fluorocarbonschnüre von Seaguar gehören zu den Besten weltweit!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> Gefühlt ist da schon mehr drin als 6,5kg ich würd mich da schon wagen, von 8kg, wenn nicht 9 zu sprechen :-D
> (hmm, so wie der allgemeine angelmeter, der bei 30cm anfängt...)
> ne aber mal echt, mit dem richtigen knoten ist da gut bumms drin.



Joooah mit knotless. Beim Hänger lösen, erreicht man auch schonmal solche Werte, ohne dass sie durchknallt.
Die 40-Gramm- Rute lässt sich dabei fast zum Dreiviertelkreis biegen, ist schon heftig.


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

ich hab die 10lb (s8s) auf meiner 2,70m 80g Rute auf Dorsch und auf meiner 2,70m 120g Rute hab ich die 15lb s8s, die beste Schnur, seitdem ich rumexperimentiert habe mit Dyneema Schnüren. (und ich hab echt schon einige durch)


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Das hört sich alles gut an,wie wird den Bestellt über ebay oder hat er ein Shop??


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

@ Seinsitivfischer Knotless ist "gut" wenn es schnellgehen muss, aber ich bevorzuge sauber gebundene Bimini-Twist's oder auch einen Knoten (Vorfach/Schlagschnur) wie von dem japanischen gerät "EZ-Knotter" http://ezknotter.gear-lab.com/image/top1.jpg

dieser Knoten ist dem Albright überlegen, dauert zwar, aber lohnt sich

(videos: http://ezknotter.gear-lab.com/)

echt beeindruckend, ich wollte mal so ein "gerät" kaufen, aber habs mir dann nachgebaut mit federstahl und schwinggummielementen


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles gut an,wie wird den Bestellt über ebay oder hat er ein Shop??



ebay und paypal, und achte auf den versand/verischerter versand


----------



## Lorenz (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Denke das die 10lbs optimal für mich ist, fische eher fein aber trotzdem gerne mit Kraftreserven, nochmals danke...



Du wolltest doch was "zum mitbestellen" haben!?
Powerpro 15 lbs...ganz einfach. Zwei,meinetwegen auch drei kleine Spulen verschiedene Durchmesser und wenn du dann rausgefunden hast mit was du am besten klarkommst orderst du das nächste Mal ne Großspule und die Sache ist vorerst gegessen.

Seaguar tät ich auch ruhigen Gewissens wiederkaufen...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Bin jetzt etwas Unsicher welche stärkr ich für die Wolfsbarche nehmen soll. 20 Lb oder lieber 30 Lb, leider hat er keine 25 Lb??
Welche Farbe würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?? rot oder lieber doch  Braid Green??


----------



## Chiforce (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Aktiv geführt Rot, passive Montage eher dunkel, ich denke mal 20lb reicht, nicht zu harte Rute und Bremse passend eingestellt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (9. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Haydar30 schrieb:


> ?   ?   ?   ?   ?
> 
> Was willst du mir damit sagen?



Nicht alles zu glauben, was die Werbung so anpreist.
Das Spulendesign ist ein alter Hut..
Ok,werde meiner Spro jetzt sagen das sie mangels ARC Spule in Zukunft nicht mehr weit werfen darf..


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hat jemand mal mit der Schnur geangelt"STREN SUPER BRAID" oder die neue "PowerPro Super 8" und kann etwas dazu sagen??


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> ebay und paypal, und achte auf den versand/verischerter versand



Da ich da noch nie Bestellt habe wollte ich mal Fragen ob die Versandart ausreicht?:"USPS First Class Mail InternationalTM" für ca.6€ oder muß die sein."USPS Priority Mail InternationalTM" für ca.24€


----------



## Martyin84 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Chiforce schrieb:


> wtf shimano fireline ????




Ja,,sorry dachte die wär von shimano,,meine lieblingsmarke,,weil immer drauf verlass#6
Hab noch mal nachgeschaut,,ich meinte die Berkley Fireline crystal!
Ich hatte mal nen Hänger und nach 5min. hab ich nen dicken Ast von mind. 10kg rausgeholt,,,obwohl die Geflochtene ´nur´ 7kg halten soll,,,das heißt: Reserven sind vorhanden:vik:
Was haltet ihr von Nanofil ?
taugt die was?


Ich release die Fische manchmal schon,,bevor ich sie gecatched habe#6


----------



## bassproshops (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Da ich da noch nie Bestellt habe wollte ich mal Fragen ob die Versandart ausreicht?:"USPS First Class Mail InternationalTM" für ca.6€ oder muß die sein."USPS Priority Mail InternationalTM" für ca.24€



Hey

Die Frage stell ich mir auch !?
Wäre nett wenn was kommt, vermute aber mal, dass man nicht 24€ hinlegen muss !?


@Martyin84
Die Nano ist der Fireline sehr ähnlich!

Habe sie im dünnen Durchmesser auf einer Rolle, da kostenlos wegen Rute&Rolle-Aktion...

Lässt sich sehr gut werfen, ist auch recht leise in den Ringen...
Tragkraft hat mich nicht sooooo überzeugt, aber ok.

Allerdings alles andere als abriebsfest und franst.


Gibt besser und schlechtere Schnüre, so meine Meinung!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Die Frage stell ich mir auch !?
> Wäre nett wenn was kommt, vermute aber mal, dass man nicht 24€ hinlegen muss !?
> Gruß Robin



Nee, du legst keine 24 Euro hin, darüber brauchst du dir überhaupt keinen Kopf machen. Du bestellst ganz normal in dem du sofortkaufen + anschließend bestätigen anklickst und dann per Pay Pal zahlst. Du brauchst da keine Versandart auswählen, einfach alles Standard eingestellt lassen, ist dann, wie in der Auktion standardmäßig angegeben, USPS First Class Mail International für meist 5,72 Euro(bei Schnur) und fertig.
Etwa 10 Tage später hast du eine Luftpolstertasche mit deiner Schnur im Briefkasten, so einfach ist das.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal mit der Schnur geangelt"STREN SUPER BRAID" oder die neue "PowerPro Super 8" und kann etwas dazu sagen??



Kann hierzu noch einer etwas sagen,ist die PowerPro Super 8 wirklich so gut ??


----------



## Martyin84 (10. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Kann hierzu noch einer etwas sagen,ist die PowerPro Super 8 wirklich so gut ??




PowerPro Super 8 Slick besteht aus 8 Fasern. Die besondere  Herstellungstechnologie (8 Carrier Diamond Braid Construction) von  PowerPro ermöglicht die Herstellung einer absolut rund geflochtenen  Schnur, weich wie Seide und glatt wie eine Monofilschnur. 
PowerPro Exclusive EBT (Enhanced Body Technology)
Mit  einem speziellen Überzug werden die Lücken zwischen den einzelnen  Fasern geschlossen, um eine glatte Oberfläche für weite Würfe zu  erhalten. Eine 0,19mm hatt eine Tragkraft von 19kg...|wavey: zufrieden?


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Danke Martyin84 
Wie verhält sich die Schnur in der Praxis,was sagen die Leute die die Fischen.Hält sie das was sie verspricht|kopfkrat
Gruß


----------



## Bischof (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Die Power Pro hat zwar eine tolle Beschreibung, bei den diversen Anbietern, wie soviele Schnüre.

Auch der Preis schaut echt ok aus. Fischt einer von Euch schon länger damit?

Wie  ist das Wurfverhalten und die Farbstabilität auf Dauer?
Bzw. die Oberflächenstabilität?

Da ich auch grade auf der Suche nach einer neuen geflochtenen bin ist für mich das Thema auch interessant.
Die Stroft wird ja tatsächlich von fast allen gelobt und ist wahrscheinlich wirklich die bessere, aber auch teurere Wahl.|kopfkrat

Gruß Bischof


----------



## blatschi99 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Bin wieder zurück von der aquafisch 

und habe auch gut eingekauft :-D 

da ich fast an jedem stand mir schnüre angeschaut angefast verglichen und gesprochen habe sind viele daten auf mich zugekommen und vorallem viele meinungen dazu 

mein aktueler stand und kauf

Stroft Typ 1
ist wirklich vom anfassen anschauen und fühlen richtig gut macht einen sehr guten eindruck ist allerdings auch eine stange geld die mann da dann liegen lässt deshalb habe ich sie nicht genommen

Tuffline xp
für mich nicht erkennlich weshalb sie von manchen empfohlen wird da sie meiner meinung bessere rundere und auch in dem durchmesser ( gefühlten und angeschauten) bessere schnüre gibt

Power Pro
habe an 5 verschiedenen ständen glaub ich 5 ferschiedene Power pro´s in  der Hand gehabt ( deshalb habe ich garkeine genommen da ich mir nicht  sicher war welche schnur ich bekomme wenn ich power pro sage ) ich glaub  durch die herrumsprache dieser schnur ist die Orginale schwer zu  bekommen 

die Falvon Silk F8SD16T
Ist ebenfals eine Hammer schnur allerdings mit 35,60 100m wie die stroft nicht billig deshalb auch nein für mich 

Spiderwire code red
für diese schnur habe ich mich schluss endlich entschieden da sogar 2 Personen die ich getroffen habe die ich namendlich nicht nennen will, auf der messe gesagt haben 
diese schnur mit der neuen zusammensetzung ist fast noch nicht und schwer zu bekommen ( die neue zusammensetzung der code red ) aber Preislich das beste nach stroft und falcon silk was auch wirklich super schnüre sind nach meinem gefühl und auge 
hatte zum glück 1 stand gefunden der sie hatte  1 rolle in der 10er ( dürfte real ca 14 haben ) größe werd sie jetzt ordentlich testen und dann auch etwas dazu schreiben


----------



## antonio (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> PowerPro Super 8 Slick besteht aus 8 Fasern. Die besondere  Herstellungstechnologie (8 Carrier Diamond Braid Construction) von  PowerPro ermöglicht die Herstellung einer absolut rund geflochtenen  Schnur, weich wie Seide und glatt wie eine Monofilschnur.
> PowerPro Exclusive EBT (Enhanced Body Technology)
> Mit  einem speziellen Überzug werden die Lücken zwischen den einzelnen  Fasern geschlossen, um eine glatte Oberfläche für weite Würfe zu  erhalten. Eine 0,19mm hatt eine Tragkraft von 19kg...|wavey: zufrieden?



träum weiter

antonio


----------



## blatschi99 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Warum Antonio kann leicht sein das dies auf der Verpackung steht also ich kann euch nur wie viele sagen geht nicht auf das was drauf steht hab schnüren gesehen 0,10 da is Ne 25 mono wie ein seidenfaden dagegen also geht nicht nur auf das was drauf steht zumindest bei den Durchmesser angaben da Tragtkraft in Ca meist richtig angegeben sind


----------



## antonio (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

was auf der verpackung steht ist mir wurscht ne 19er mit 19 kg gibts nicht.

antonio


----------



## _seabass_hunter (11. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Habe das im Netz gefunden ,da hat sich jemand die Arbeit gemacht und die tatsächlichen Werte ermittelt:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html


----------



## blatschi99 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

@ antonio 
Ja aber viele glauben was auf der verpackung steht und wie schon gesagt die 19kg können stimmen das diese schnur das hält nur der durchmesser wird halt bei 28mm liegen 

@rolcinc
wenn du den tread gelesen hast wirst du feststellen das dieser link schon gepostet wurde aber halt wie mann sieht schon alt ist ( 2006 ) aber wenn man rein nach dem link geht wirst du sehen das viele Durchmesserangaben nicht der realität entsprechen aber die angegebene Tragkraft stimmt in ca. deshalb aufpassen bei geflochtenen steht drauf 0,10 und hat z.b. 0,20 und wenn du mal an 1 tag ca 50 schnüre in der hand hast wie ich auf der aquafisch hatte wirst du erschrecken wie dick das bei manchen 0,1 übertrieben gesagt hasst da ein tau in der hand :-D

aber mein tip für alle die geflochtene schnüre wollen 
Nicht gleich die 1 schnur nehmen ( auch wenn sie gelobt wird ) und nicht auf Durchmesserangaben im vergleich zu tragkraft schauen sondern nehmt die schnur in die hand und schaut sie euch an ihr werdet staunen oder erschrecken so wie ich 
mich würde es freuen wenn sich nochmals jemand die mühe macht wie in dem link und die aktuellen schnüre unter die lupe nimmt ( mit schnüre 2012 ) dann würde vielleicht nicht so oft dieses thema gepostet werden


----------



## spinn angler (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Wie befestigt ihr die PowerPro beim Spinnfischen am Hardmonovorfach?


----------



## Chiforce (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Albright-Knoten oder "EZ-Knotter" (http://ezknotter.gear-lab.com/)


----------



## Breamhunter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> Stroft Typ 1
> 
> Tuffline xp
> 
> ...



Die vorletzte Schnur kenne ich zwar nicht, aber die *2 Personen* müssen ja richtige Experten sein 
Jetzt hast Du Dir von den vorgeschlagenen Schnüren definitiv die schlechteste ausgesucht. 
Wurde hier schon oft diskutiert, mußt Du mal die Boardsuche bemühen.


----------



## flowree (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Da hast du ne Stroft inner Hand und entscheidest dich dann für diese ******Schnur! |uhoh:

Ein Dank an die Experten! Wahrscheinlich waren diese die dir Schnur verkauft haben!


----------



## arminpa65 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hallo Blatschi 99

Du warst auf der Afisch und hattest alles in der hand, sagst du.
Dann warst du sicher auch bei dem Dyneemaflechter (Hersteller) Gigafisch ....4m wand mit Powerline.
Die gehört ja auch zu den qualitätsschnüren mit einem unschlagbaren preis.

Was hat dir an der nicht gefallen ?
Warum hast du die nicht gekauft ?

Der große blonde verkäufer an dem stand ist zwar ein grantiger fischkopp der bescheuerte sprüche macht (granatensäckel) aber seine beratung ist objektiv und du kriegst keinen honig um den bart.
, der sagt auch das es keine durchmesserangaben sind sondern versandbezeichnungen. Das fand ich ehrlich.

Die powerline ist meine wahl, jahre lang auf der rolle,  ohne probleme.


----------



## Hecht69 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

*Power Pro Braid Grün 10m/0,13mm (Grundpr.= 0,11 €/m) ebay die hab ich bin sehr zu frieden Artikelnummer: 270636851145*


----------



## _seabass_hunter (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Leider hat bis jetzt keiner meine Frage beantworten können,aber ich bleib am Ball :vik:#6
Wie verhält sich die Schnur PowerPro 8 in der Praxis,was sagen die Leute die die Fischen.Hält sie das was sie verspricht
Gruß:q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die vorletzte Schnur kenne ich zwar nicht, aber die *2 Personen* müssen ja richtige Experten sein
> Jetzt hast Du Dir von den vorgeschlagenen Schnüren definitiv die schlechteste ausgesucht.
> Wurde hier schon oft diskutiert, mußt Du mal die Boardsuche bemühen.



Auaaaa, was bist du rücksichtlos direkt und ehrlich, einfach genial....., denn du hast verdammt nochmal Recht.:q


----------



## ayron (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ich weiß nicht warum ihr die Code Red so verteufelt......

Für <10€ die 100m  ne solide Schnur..... zumindest auf meinen Rollen


----------



## Moerser83 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Was ist denn mit der Power Pro Braid(Moosgrün)?


----------



## bassproshops (13. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Lies dich mal durch, wurde allein in diesem Thread viel drüber geschrieben 

Nochmal ne Frage, bevor ich die PP aus Amiland ordere, taugt die Spiderwire Ultracast (0,12 ; 9,1 KG), kann die halt günstig (Privat aber neu) bekommen ...
!??


----------



## antonio (13. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



blatschi99 schrieb:


> @ antonio
> Ja aber viele glauben was auf der verpackung steht und wie schon gesagt die 19kg können stimmen das diese schnur das hält nur der durchmesser wird halt bei 28mm liegen
> 
> auch ne 28er trägt keine 19kg
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Lies dich mal durch, wurde allein in diesem Thread viel drüber geschrieben
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage, bevor ich die PP aus Amiland ordere, taugt die Spiderwire Ultracast (0,12 ; 9,1 KG), kann die halt günstig (Privat aber neu) bekommen ...
> !??



Die sonstigen Schnürchen von Spiderwire sind wirklich gut, z.B. Stealth, Ultracast invisibraid, EZ- Braid usw..
Nur wenn Code Red draufsteht, kannst du Pech haben, dass die Schnur irgendwo einfach reißt ohne erkennbaren Grund. Ärgerlich wenn 60 Meter- Schnur draußen sind, wenn es mal wieder Peng macht, Schnur und Fisch weg sind, würde mich ankotzen.


----------



## Moerser83 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



bassproshops schrieb:


> Lies dich mal durch, wurde allein in diesem Thread viel drüber geschrieben
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage, bevor ich die PP aus Amiland ordere, taugt die Spiderwire Ultracast (0,12 ; 9,1 KG), kann die halt günstig (Privat aber neu) bekommen ...
> !??


 
Hab den Thread verfolgt und nun nochmals durchgelesen|kopfkrat

Also ist Power Pro gleich Power Pro, egal ob Geld,Grün,Rot,etc...?
Ist denn da wirklich so ein Unterschied zwischen der Deutschen und Ami Quali?
Denn Askari hat die Moosgrüne im Angebot.|wavey:


----------



## Lorenz (13. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ist denn da wirklich so ein Unterschied zwischen der Deutschen und Ami Quali?



Du musst halt nur aufpassen, dass du die richtige kaufst. Also die Stärke die du brauchst.

Bei der Berkley Nanofil ist die ~7kg (EU) offenbar die 8 lbs (USA) |uhoh:
Powerpro hab ich nur aus den USA,deswegen kann ich nix dazu sagen welche EU bzw. kg-Ware du da nehmen solltest...









*(@rolcinc)*
Hier übrigens mal nen Pic von der Flechtung der Powerpro. Wie ich vermutete sind die 3 und 5 lbs Schnür aus weniger Einzelfasern sodass sich daraus wohl der weniger runde bzw. flache Querschnitt ergibt. Ob es bei den 8 fädigen noch runder und in irgendeiner Form noch besser wird, sei mal dahingestellt. Schlechter wird es sicher nicht,also ordert ruhig mal und testet den Kram!


_Powerpro 3,5,15,65 lb
Tufline XP 15 lb   (Tufline ist neu, die ~15?  lbs PP gefischt,ein Vergleich auf dem Bild also zwecklos)

Flechtung (rot)
3x = ~flach
4x = ~rund_


----------



## Moerser83 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Weiss jemand zufällig wie hoch der Freibetrag(Zoll) ist???
#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Wie eh und jeh, Zoll fällt ab 150€ an.
Solltest du jedoch meinen, bis zu welchem Betrag du keine Abgaben zahlst, so sind das 22€.


----------



## Moerser83 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ok, was muss ich denn dann machen wenn ich zb. PP aus USA bestell? Sind ja dann inkl. Versand23,23 Euro.
Muss ich da extra was machen oder wie läuft das ab???|kopfkrat

Sorry für so ne Frage, aber hab noch nie im Ausland bestellt so das ne Abgabe anfallen würde. #c

Aber danke schonmal...


----------



## lippfried (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

wobei zoll aber nur 3,7% sind. 19% sind einfugrusatzsteuer und die fallen schon bei geringeren werten an - irgendwas in den 20ern.


----------



## lippfried (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ok, was muss ich denn dann machen wenn ich zb. PP aus USA bestell? Sind ja dann inkl. Versand23,23 Euro.
> Muss ich da extra was machen oder wie läuft das ab???|kopfkrat
> 
> Sorry für so ne Frage, aber hab noch nie im Ausland bestellt so das ne Abgabe anfallen würde. #c
> ...



da musste nix machen. nur bestellen und bezahlen 
die kommt dann normalerweise direct zu Dir.


----------



## Moerser83 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



lippfried schrieb:


> da musste nix machen. nur bestellen und bezahlen
> die kommt dann normalerweise direct zu Dir.


 

Und was zahlt man dann für alles zusammen?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Normalerweise wird die so durch den Zoll gehen (falls sie denn kontrolliert wird), da die EuSt kleiner 5€ wäre. Solltest du aber an nen übereifrigen Zöllner geraten, musst du ggf. die 19% nachzahlen. Dann bekommst du Post vom Zollamt.

Oder warte einfach bis der Dollarkurs besser ist ... bzw. kauf bei David (scissortail), da biste doch bei ~22€.


----------



## Moerser83 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Normalerweise wird die so durch den Zoll gehen (falls sie denn kontrolliert wird), da die EuSt kleiner 5€ wäre. Solltest du aber an nen übereifrigen Zöllner geraten, musst du ggf. die 19% nachzahlen. Dann bekommst du Post vom Zollamt.
> 
> Oder warte einfach bis der Dollarkurs besser ist ... bzw. kauf bei David (scissortail), da biste doch bei ~22€.


 
Also sollte Post kommen müsste ich nur die 19% nachzahlen oder noch mal 19% zusätzlich an "Strafe" ???


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (27. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Nix Strafe, nur nachzahlen bzw. zahlen, sonst bekommst du deine Ware nicht.


----------



## Moerser83 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ok danke...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Habe vor 4 Wochen bei David die Power Pro Super 8 bestellt leider bis jetzt nichts erhalten,kann das sooo lange dauern??
Gruß


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ja, dann liegt sie beim Zoll und die sind nicht die Schnellsten.
Wenn sie nicht beim Zoll aufgehalten wird, sind die Sachen von David meist in 7-10 Tagen da.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Danke
Wie lange kann es dann noch dauern??


----------



## Duke Nukem (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hab schon 100 mal was in den USA bestellt. Wenn sich der Zoll für die Sendung interessiert, kann das insgesamt schon mal 7-8 Wochen dauern. 


  Andreas


----------



## _seabass_hunter (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Ok dann werde ich weiter auf die Lieferung warten,kann eh nichts machen)


----------



## Martyin84 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Moin,,,ich weiß garnicht warum ihr euch so´n stress macht und in den USA bestellt? Also in fast jedem Angelladen gibts die Spiderwire code red 0,14mm hält echte 10kg aus und färbt nicht ab,,ist geräuschlos beim werfen,sehr knoten-und abriebfest und ich erreiche damit super wurfweiten:m
100meter kosten 14euro,,,aber es lohnt sich!!
Und die Berkley sehnen sind auch top..
wenn man natürlich die richtige Stationärrolle benutzt:g


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Moin,,,ich weiß garnicht warum ihr euch so´n stress macht und in den USA bestellt?



Weil wir anständige Schnur zum guten Preis wollen.
Und Stress machen sich nur manche, Geduld sollte man halt haben.



Martyin84 schrieb:


> Also in fast jedem Angelladen  gibts die Spiderwire code red 0,14mm hält echte 10kg aus und färbt nicht  ab,,ist geräuschlos beim werfen,sehr knoten-und abriebfest und ich  erreiche damit super wurfweiten:m
> 100meter kosten 14euro,,,aber es lohnt sich!!



Dazu kann ich nur sagen siehe oben ... warum sollte ich doppelt soviel für ne Schnur zahlen die nicht mal halb so gut ist?


----------



## Khaane (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Knote die Code Red mal an einen Wirbel und zieh kräftig dran - Die Schnur reist nicht am Wirbel, sondern irgendwo mittendrin, daran sieht man wie grottig die Schnur ist.

D.h. in der Praxis passiert es, dass du bei einem Hänger eine halbe Rolle Schnur los bist.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Hasste bestimmt angeraute stellen an der schnur gehabt


----------



## Twister_Jigger (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

So schlecht wie in den letzten Posts geschildert, ist die Code Red nun auch nicht. Lediglich das Abfärben geht extrem schnell von statten.

Grüße


----------



## Martyin84 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Khaane schrieb:


> Knote die Code Red mal an einen Wirbel und zieh kräftig dran - Die Schnur reist nicht am Wirbel, sondern irgendwo mittendrin, daran sieht man wie grottig die Schnur ist.
> 
> D.h. in der Praxis passiert es, dass du bei einem Hänger eine halbe Rolle Schnur los bist.




Also das kann ich nicht bestätigen,meine Schnur bekommste nicht mit der Hand durchgerissen! da haste eher böse schnittwunden,,mein bruder fischt die Gigafisch 0,11er,,,die kannst echt nach längerem fischen mit der Hand durchreißen,vielleicht liegts am salzwasser#c
War jetzt damit ca. 20mal los auf Meerforelle und die code red hat mich nie im stich gelassen,,selbst abfärben tut sie nur minimal..


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Moin
Habe mir die noch gekauft,ist sogar Billiger wie in den USA )
Gruß
http://www.ebay.de/itm/280845945941...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Zwar nicht billiger als in den USA (gleicher Preis mit EuSt), aber trotzdem super Preis.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*

Wenn ich die 275 m (USA)inkl.Versand kaufe =26,00€ das sind bei 100 m=9,92€
bei der 1370 m inkl.Versand=115€ und bei 100 m =8,40€
|supergri


----------



## Khaane (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Hasste bestimmt angeraute stellen an der schnur gehabt



Nein, war brandneue Schnur von der Rolle - Wurde mir seitens des Händlers vorgeführt, kann natürlich eine schlechte Charge sein, aber wirklich zufrieden war ich mit den Spiderwire Schnüren nie, hatte die ne zeitlang gefischt.

Benutze seit Jahren nur PowerPro und bin rundum zufrieden, wir ja nicht umsonst so häufig empfohlen. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Suche Geflochtene Schnur*



rolcinc schrieb:


> Moin
> Habe mir die noch gekauft,ist sogar Billiger wie in den USA )
> Gruß
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/280845945941?var=580079438720&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649



Hast du schon mal den vergleich mit der alten 0,15 PowerPro gemacht? Man sagt das die neue Super Slick etwas dicker sein soll wegen der Beschichtung.


Hat Jemand schon mal die Sufix in 15 lb gefischt von Preis her ist die Schnur nicht zu topen. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sufix-Perfor...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519ec53dad


----------

